# Prime Rib, "Finney" Style (reverse sear)



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 26, 2008)

A 2 rib, 6 lb Rib roast from Publix seasoned with Dale's Sauce, kosher salt, black pepper, turbinado sugar and garlic.







Added some bacon to replace the missing fat and gave the bacon a shot of pepper. On the grill indirect at 270°, starting with an internal temp of 55°






After two hours it finally reached 95° internal. I'd also given it a short hit of hickory/cherry wood at the beginning.






I pulled it from the grill and opened the vents all the way. After a 25 minute rest, the temp has risen to 105° and the grill temp has stabilized at 410°.

I put the roast back in, indirect still, with NO direct sear (that's optional) and after an hour the internal was up to 130°






I stripped the bacon off for a quick snack  and let the roast 'rest' for 15 more minutes on the counter, at which time the temp rose to 136°.






Looks good from here!!!  ;D






Served with a sweet potato/w cinnamon butter, steamed broccoli w/ evoo SPnG, some beet horseradish and a nice Cabernet/Merlot wine.






And topped it off with a slice of the wife's homemade, home grown Key Lime pie :P






The cooking process took about 3½ hours, so if you decide to try this, give yourself ample time and don't rush it.....it's worth waiting for


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 26, 2008)

oooh sure looks so good !!


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 26, 2008)

Mmm... so juicy. BF has been bugging me to make Prime Rib, couldn't confess that I hadn't the foggiest where to start! This helps a ton. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## plumies (Feb 26, 2008)

That baby looks delicious and perfect!  Pass me some horseradish sauce, knife and a fork!  I do something a little similar but in the oven.  I'll have to add the bacon next time.


----------



## john a (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice, must have been delicious.


----------

